# Gay couples in KY still not happy



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

They wanted marriage licenses from Davis' office and now they get them. 
What's the big deal now? They aren't satisfied and want Davis to reissue them with her name on them. They clearly want her scalp for having the nerve to oppose gay marriage.

Kentucky clerk Kim Davis could head back to court over marriage licenses
Published September 22, 2015Associated Press


FRANKFORT, Ky. â Gay couples in Kentucky are questioning the validity of altered marriage licenses issued by a defiant county clerk and have asked a federal judge to order her to reissue the licenses or put the office in receivership and have someone else do it.

Rowan County Clerk Kim Davis stopped issuing all marriage licenses in June after a U.S. Supreme Court ruling effectively legalized gay marriage nationwide. Two gay couples and two straight couples sued her. A federal judge ordered Davis to issue the licenses, and the U.S. Supreme Court upheld that order.

But Davis refused, citing "God's authority." That's when U.S. District Court Judge David Bunning threw her in jail, prompting a fierce debate in the public square about religious liberty versus the civil rights afforded to all U.S. citizens.

Davis' office issued marriage licenses while she was in jail, but the licenses did not include her name. U.S. District Judge David Bunning ruled those licenses were valid and released Davis on the condition that she not interfere with her employees. She was greeted at the Carter County Detention Center by a crowd of thousands and a church choir, flanked by her attorney and Republican presidential candidate Mike Huckabee. Davis is a Democrat.

When she returned to work last week, she confiscated the marriage licenses and replaced them. The new licenses say they were issued not under the authority of the county clerk, but "pursuant to federal court order." Davis said this accommodation preserves her conscience while also granting licenses to same-sex couples.

But on Monday, lawyers for the American Civil Liberties Union wrote that the validity of the altered licenses is "questionable at best," and that the new licenses bring "humiliation and stigma" to the gay couples who receive them. They asked U.S. District Judge David Bunning to order Davis' office to reissue the licenses. If Davis interferes, the lawyers say Bunning should place her office in a receivership for the purposes of issuing marriage licenses.

"The adulterated marriage licenses received by Rowan County couples will effectively feature a stamp of animus against the LGBT community, signaling that, in Rowan County, the government's position is that LGBT couples are second-class citizens unworthy of official recognition and authorization of their marriage licenses but for this Court's intervention and Order," the lawyers for the couples wrote in a court filing.

Mat Staver, Davis' attorney and founder of the Liberty Counsel law firm, did not directly respond to the ACLU's request for Bunning to put the office in a receivership. Staver said he would formally respond to the ACLU's motion on Tuesday. But he noted that Democratic Gov. Steve Beshear said last week the altered marriage licenses would be recognized by the state.

"Kim Davis has made a good-faith effort to comply with the court's order," Staver said. "The ACLU's motion to again hold Kim Davis in contempt reveals that their interest is not the license but rather a marriage license bearing the name of Kim Davis. They want her scalp to hang on the wall as a trophy."

Sam Marcosson, a constitutional law professor at the University of Louisville, said such receiverships are "unusual and extraordinary," and are generally reserved for situations where other legal remedies are unable to end an ongoing violation of the law. Marcosson described what the plaintiffs are now requesting as a "limited takeover" of her office. The judge could appoint another person to oversee the issuance of marriage licenses, both to ensure that the licenses are issued legally and to protect the deputy clerks, who are now left with the difficult choice to either defy their boss or defy a judge.

"It's almost a worst-case scenario," he said. "The worst case scenario would be to send her to jail again."

The judge has wide discretion on who might be appointed. It could be a lawyer, another Rowan County public official or any citizen the judge trusts to carry out his orders impartially, Marcosson said. He said the judge will likely call a hearing, where he might hear testimony about the process Davis undertook to alter the licenses or the instructions she gave to her deputy clerks.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2015...?intcmp=hplnws


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Not satisfied until the whole world is perverted.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

There are several laws on the books I don't agree with, but have to comply with or face the consequences. 
She is clearly taking it upon herself to confiscate the issued licenses, after the fact, and alter them. If that isn't overstepping her authority, what is?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Rubbing someone's nose in something is never good form. It says a lot about those that do.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

She's a COUNTY clerk.

So help me understand; She issues marriage licenses to couples IN HER COUNTY only?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> She's a COUNTY clerk.
> 
> So help me understand; She issues marriage licenses to couples IN HER COUNTY only?


Yep
And they are getting their licenses, but they want to make sure she pays for opposing them.
Typical leftist bullies, it never fails.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> She's a COUNTY clerk.
> 
> So help me understand; She issues marriage licenses to couples IN HER COUNTY only?


Yepper!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Cornhusker said:


> Yep
> And they are getting their licenses, but they want to make sure she pays for opposing them.
> Typical leftist bullies, it never fails.


Yes shove it in her face as well as the nations. That is what they want and do.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

A black radical once said,,,
One has not only a legal but a moral responsibility to obey just laws. Conversely, one has the moral responsibility to disobey unjust laws. 

Another radical, this one white is paraphrased as saying,,,
If a law is unjust, a man is not only right to disobey it, he is obligated to do so so. 

She is not alone. 
Many states had constitutional amendments defining marriage as being between one man and one woman.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

So do the couples have to LIVE in the county to obtain a license from THAT COUNTY?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> So do the couples have to LIVE in the county to obtain a license from THAT COUNTY?


 No. But, they have to obtain the license in the county that they get married in.

WWW


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

HDRider said:


> A black radical once said,,,
> One has not only a legal but a moral responsibility to obey just laws. Conversely, one has the moral responsibility to disobey unjust laws.
> 
> Another radical, this one white is paraphrased as saying,,,
> ...


What's unjust about any two consenting adults in love getting a marriage license, no matter what combination of sexes are involved?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok, so all couples that live in COUNTY X can get a license in a DIFFERENT county.....and couples that DO NOT live in County X can come to County x to get their license?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

And THEY DID. End of Story. Or it SHOULD be that is.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> So do the couples have to LIVE in the county to obtain a license from THAT COUNTY?


These are outsiders coming into that area of Ky . I have a fear at some point these outsiders are going to push these hillbilly folks a little far, at that point all bets are off. :run:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok, so, the way it works is this:

I want to get married in County X therefore, I have to get my license from County X.

What county is this happening in?


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Ok, so, the way it works is this:
> 
> I want to get married in County X therefore, I have to get my license from County X.
> 
> What county is this happening in?


I think Carter County Ky we have friends that live there . Not far from coal country and the Hatfield & McCoy area . It just surprises me they an't done brought the guns ,that bunch of folks must of mellowed out in the last few years some .:surrender:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

http://quickfacts.census.gov/qfd/states/21/21205.html

Facts about KY

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGBT_demographics_of_the_United_States

KY ranks 20th in population of GLTB
20 12








Kentucky 3.9% 4,380,415 





3.9% of the 4,380,415 people in KY are gay.
Making 1,123 the TOTAL number of gays living in KY.

KY has 120 counties.
1,123 gays live in 120 counties, making that an average of 9.35 gays, per county.

Just how many licenses have been applied for in Rowan County (total)????

WHAT is in Rowan county that makes it a perfect place to get married>??


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

I promise no census facts are even close in some areas of Ky . If you never been in some of those areas you just never would understand .


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

So you are saying there are FAR MORE gays in KY 'the whole state'? Or just in Rowan county?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> http://quickfacts.census.gov/qfd/states/21/21205.html
> 
> Facts about KY
> 
> ...


You might wish to recheck your math.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> So you are saying there are FAR MORE gays in KY 'the whole state'? Or just in Rowan county?


Would be a lot less in those areas of Ky I was talking about . It is almost like looking at Ky as two different states in a lot of ways . When you get away from the larger cities and into the coal country or hill country ,the difference is like night and day .


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I make no claim on math!! But I did poke around to find some stats.

I guess what I am asking is:

Are there a HUGE number of gay couples that plan to marry in Rowan county, and if yes, why Rowan County KY?
I mean Key West? I get it.
Hawaii? Totally get it.
Rowan County KY? What is there in Rowan County KY that is so amazing that it will make the wedding day so much more memorable or beautiful?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Would be a lot less in those areas of Ky I was talking about . It is almost like looking at Ky as two different states in a lot of ways . When you get away from the larger cities and into the coal country or hill country ,the difference is like night and day .


So are you saying that in the "big cities" there are more gay folks, but once you get out into coal country and in the hollars, there is far less gay people?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> I make no claim on math!! But I did poke around to find some stats.
> 
> I guess what I am asking is:
> 
> ...


You posted the math as evidence to back your claims. You should at least try to be a little accurate with it. Try 170,000+ gays in Kentucky. Average of 1400 per county. Makes a little difference in your premise.

It doesn't really matter why anyone would choose a particular location to have their wedding or get their license. The law says they get treated equally no matter the locale.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

mmoetc said:


> You posted the math as evidence to back your claims. You should at least try to be a little accurate with it. Try 170,000+ gays in Kentucky. Average of 1400 per county. Makes a little difference in your premise.
> 
> It doesn't really matter why anyone would choose a particular location to have their wedding or get their license. The law says they get treated equally no matter the locale.


Show me your math how you came to that number, please.

3.9% of the 4, 380,415 are gay.
There are 120 counties in Ky.

Show me how you got 170,000?

I am just curious what Rowan County KY has to offer that makes it a 'gay wedding' destination?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

.039 x 4380415.00 = 170716.19 divided that by 120 and you have 1424 per county


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> So are you saying that in the "big cities" there are more gay folks, but once you get out into coal country and in the hollars, there is far less gay people?


Yes most ever road in those areas are dangerous ,accidents happen . The whole mess is created by outsiders wanting to force things in a area that don't take force easy . At some point it may not end well for some anyway . I bet there are still some stills in those hills too .Those folks just don't like strangers .

A few yeas back me and some buddies and I ran trucks threw Hazard and those areas .We looked rough beards ragged clothes ect ,those folks darn near threw us a welcome home party . One of the guys in our group had a Yankee accent he did very little talking . He once saw a truck he was interested in buying and had me do the talking ,because he understood with his accent the price was automatically more ound:

As I said it might be only one state but it is two different worlds :run: Me I love it in east Ky .


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

One would think someone used to calculating tips wouldn't be so flummoxed by a simple percentage calculation.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

painterswife said:


> .039 x 4380415.00 = 170716.19 divided that by 120 and you have 1424 per county


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

It doesn't have to do with putting her name back on the licenses. Taking her name off and allowing a deputy clerk to issue them was fine with the courts and seemed like a good compromise. The problem is when she got back in office, she confiscated the licenses that had her name taken off and re-printed them without even the county's name or any signature at all. Not sure of the wording, but she substituted something like " issued under Federal court order" and is not allowing the deputies to sign them, but to initial only. 
In other words, she again changed the licenses AFTER her name was already removed which was the compromise arrived at to allow her out of jail. There is a question as to whether these second set of changed licenses are valid since they don't have the county listed, nor a signature of a deputy clerk.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Thank you very much!!!


"KY has 120 counties.
1,123 gays live in 120 counties, making that an average of 9.35 gays, per county."


This is what you posted.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

mmoetc said:


> One would think someone used to calculating tips wouldn't be so flummoxed by a simple percentage calculation.


Math is not my strong suit. 
The only reason why I didn't continue going to college as an adult, to get a degree in Hospitality was because I could not do the math....
All other classes? A's.

It's a little embarrassing that as an adult I cannot work a calculator, or do simple math, but I can't, and thank you so very much for using your eloquent words to try and humiliate me.

I provided the numbers, and those who DO know how to do math, can see I made a mistake, and got the point I was making.
Thank you Sawmill Jim


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Belfrybat said:


> It doesn't have to do with putting her name back on the licenses. Taking her name off and allowing a deputy clerk to issue them was fine with the courts and seemed like a good compromise. The problem is when she got back in office, she confiscated the licenses that had her name taken off and re-printed them without even the county's name or any signature at all. Not sure of the wording, but she substituted something like " issued under Federal court order" and is not allowing the deputies to sign them, but to initial only.
> In other words, *she again changed the licenses AFTER her name was already removed which was the compromise arrived at to allow her out of jail.* There is a question as to whether these second set of changed licenses are valid since they don't have the county listed, nor a signature of a deputy clerk.


Then she is over stepping.
They have made accommodations so that her name is not on the license.
They have made accommodations so that someone else's name is on the license, that she has nothing to do with it.

Tell me why she cannot be fired?


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Then she is over stepping.
> They have made accommodations so that her name is not on the license.
> They have made accommodations so that someone else's name is on the license, that she has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Tell me why she cannot be fired?


Might still be .As I said that entire area sit out the war of northern aggression kind of alike a clan . At present those that know that area knows it is a powder keg with a short fuse . They don't take interference in their hills or clan lightly .

Look at that area like some of those no go zones the cities have :run:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Yes most ever road in those areas are dangerous ,accidents happen . The whole mess is created by outsiders wanting to force things in a area that don't take force easy . At some point it may not end well for some anyway . I bet there are still some stills in those hills too .Those folks just don't like strangers .
> 
> A few yeas back me and some buddies and I ran trucks threw Hazard and those areas .We looked rough beards ragged clothes ect ,those folks darn near threw us a welcome home party . One of the guys in our group had a Yankee accent he did very little talking . He once saw a truck he was interested in buying and had me do the talking ,because he understood with his accent the price was automatically more ound:
> 
> As I said it might be only one state but it is two different worlds :run: Me I love it in east Ky .


Manchester KY (outside of London) is kinda similar (well it was in the late 80's) It was a coal town, lots of shine, and lettuce crops. They were NOT keen on outsiders, nor were they keen to yankees.

I spent a lot of time down there when I was late teens early 20's w my gf that has family down there.
She was there early this summer and said NOT ONE THING has changed.
Not one.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Manchester KY (outside of London) is kinda similar (well it was in the late 80's) It was a coal town, lots of shine, and lettuce crops. They were NOT keen on outsiders, nor were they keen to yankees.
> 
> I spent a lot of time down there when I was late teens early 20's w my gf that has family down there.
> She was there early this summer and said NOT ONE THING has changed.
> Not one.


Got to love London :happy: I like Inez Ky too. Beautiful country .Different world .While there a fellow said a out side Co had sent a dude to repo a gals car . Said the gal was just having a hard time and the repo man was having trouble finding her .(imagine that ) .Fellow told a couple locals he was going to find her and take it anyway he could , one of the locals ask him how good his mountain driving skills was . Said that man left town before night with no car . 

Yep different world .

So you understand as long as you mention that persons family name in that area you are adopted in and they will throw a party in you honor ,when you visit .:run:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

When my gf and I came into town, her cousin would send out word that we were on our way. One time, we were getting ready to go under the train bridge into town, and there was a sheet hanging off the tracks above; some of the boys we ran with spray painted the words "welcome home ____ and Laura".

We'd blow in about 3 am and just eat and party till the sun rose......took a nap then went riding (motorcycles) or fishing, or whatever......
Good people down there. (I guess it's up there now!)


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

doozie said:


> There are several laws on the books I don't agree with, but have to comply with or face the consequences.
> She is clearly taking it upon herself to confiscate the issued licenses, after the fact, and alter them. If that isn't overstepping her authority, what is?


Where did you get the idea that she confiscated issued licenses?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> "KY has 120 counties.
> 1,123 gays live in 120 counties, making that an average of 9.35 gays, per county."
> 
> 
> This is what you posted.


1,123....somebody has to stay single


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

It says she confiscated the licenses about the fifth paragraph down in the article.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

doozie said:


> It says she confiscated the licenses about the fifth paragraph down in the article.


But they weren't issued was my point. They were sitting there to be issued and she replaced them.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

MoonRiver said:


> Where did you get the idea that she confiscated issued licenses?


Not licenses that had already been issued, but the licenses that had not yet been filled out. She then printed out ones without the County name and with the "issued under federal court order" or some such.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

arabian knight said:


> And THEY DID. End of Story. Or it SHOULD be that is.


And most likely would have been had this self righteous old biddy not pulled them out of their files and altered them.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

MoonRiver said:


> But they weren't issued was my point. They were sitting there to be issued and she replaced them.


Can one be sure that the replacements she's prepared are legal documents or is there a chance that under scrutiny, it will be found that they don't meet the criteria for a legal document?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

wr said:


> Can one be sure that the replacements she's prepared are legal documents or is there a chance that under scrutiny, it will be found that they don't meet the criteria for a legal document?


As near as I can tell she is doing her best to make sure they will not be legal. Kentucky statues say there must be an authorization statement on the document which is what she removed and put in its place the business about the federal court order.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> As near as I can tell she is doing her best to make sure they will not be legal.


Yup, she has an agenda.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

wr said:


> Can one be sure that the replacements she's prepared are legal documents or is there a chance that under scrutiny, it will be found that they don't meet the criteria for a legal document?


We don't know if the ones altered by court order were legal either.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

She and her minions are the ones who kept insisting the licenses were "invalid" without her name. She ILLEGALLY made changes to the form after she returned to work.

This suit is only asking that the forms be changed back to what they were when she agreed to NOT INTERFERE with the process at all.

She wants the attention and she's playing the system in order to get as much as she can.

Anyone over 18 can get a license in any county, and it is valid fro 30 days anywhere in the state:

http://www.lrc.ky.gov/Statutes/statute.aspx?id=36473

http://www.lrc.ky.gov/Statutes/statute.aspx?id=36476

All licenses must be the same in each county
She has no authority to make changes on her own:

http://www.lrc.ky.gov/Statutes/statute.aspx?id=36477



> 402.110 Marriage license to be uniform and completely filled out.
> The form of marriage license prescribed in KRS 402.100 shall be uniform throughout this
> state, and every license blank shall contain the identical words and figures provided in the form prescribed by that section.
> 
> *In issuing the license the clerk shall deliver it in its entirety to the licensee.* The clerk shall see to it that every blank space required to be filled by the applicants is so filled before delivering it to the licensee.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> We don't know if the ones altered by court order were legal either.


Yes, we do, since judges, the Governor and the Atty General have stated they will be accepted as legal. 

If she goes back to court again, it will be at the insistence of those who keep claiming they are invalid


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sawmill Jim said:


> These are outsiders coming into that area of Ky . I have a fear at some point these outsiders are going to push these hillbilly folks a little far, at that point all bets are off. :run:


There you are again, alluding to a violent response to a non-violent problem.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Sawmill Jim said:


> These are outsiders coming into that area of Ky . I have a fear at some point these outsiders are going to push these hillbilly folks a little far, at that point all bets are off. :run:





Sawmill Jim said:


> Yes most ever road in those areas are dangerous ,accidents happen . The whole mess is created by outsiders wanting to force things in a area that don't take force easy . At some point it may not end well for some anyway . I bet there are still some stills in those hills too .Those folks just don't like strangers .
> 
> A few yeas back me and some buddies and I ran trucks threw Hazard and those areas .We looked rough beards ragged clothes ect ,those folks darn near threw us a welcome home party . One of the guys in our group had a Yankee accent he did very little talking . He once saw a truck he was interested in buying and had me do the talking ,because he understood with his accent the price was automatically more ound:
> 
> As I said it might be only one state but it is two different worlds :run: Me I love it in east Ky .





Sawmill Jim said:


> Got to love London :happy: I like Inez Ky too. Beautiful country .Different world .While there a fellow said a out side Co had sent a dude to repo a gals car . Said the gal was just having a hard time and the repo man was having trouble finding her .(imagine that ) .Fellow told a couple locals he was going to find her and take it anyway he could , one of the locals ask him how good his mountain driving skills was . Said that man left town before night with no car .
> 
> Yep different world .
> 
> So you understand as long as you mention that persons family name in that area you are adopted in and they will throw a party in you honor, when you visit .:run:



Almost bought some hunting land in Hazard county some years ago. I look pretty rough, but a little smooth compared to some of those boys, lol.

It's funny how the most civilized and supposedly intelligent people, sure are slow to learn the simplest of things.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

How about I marry my dog? Who is to say it's immoral?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

manfred said:


> How about I marry my dog? Who is to say it's immoral?


Is your dog 18?
Do you have it's birth certificate?
Can it read, understand and sign all the legal forms?


"Moral" is subjective, and up to each individual, and has little do to with "legal"

Your arguments don't really help your side look better


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Depends what kind.
Coonhounds are good, Rottweilers are ok.............French Poodles and ****zu's, you might need to move.:happy::tmi:


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

farmrbrown said:


> Almost bought some hunting land in Hazard county some years ago. I look pretty rough, but a little smooth compared to some of those boys, lol.
> 
> It's funny how the most civilized and supposedly intelligent people, sure are slow to learn the simplest of things.


Correct you would think folks would learn to leave those hill folks alone by now 

Yep they tend to live really simple, very clannish and don't like outsiders ,till you prove you don't want to change their ways ,they just don't trust you.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Correct you would think folks would learn to leave those hill folks alone by now
> 
> Yep they tend to live really simple, very clannish and don't like outsiders ,till you prove you don't want to change their ways ,they just don't trust you.


Tell me about it.
The first time my wife heard some inside talk about running up on Florida drivers to see if they'd run off in the ditch, she about had a cow!.
(We're both from Florida but I've been easing up this way for about 30 years, 10 permanently)
I said, "Baby, I TOLD you about these mountain people, but you just didn't believe me!"
LOL
I was the same way as a Florida cracker. If you didn't like it, I can show you I-75 or I-95 northbound in about two seconds. 
LOL.
YeeHaw:hobbyhors


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

farmrbrown said:


> Tell me about it.
> The first time my wife heard some inside talk about running up on Florida drivers to see if they'd run off in the ditch, she about had a cow!.
> (We're both from Florida but I've been easing up this way for about 30 years, 10 permanently)
> I said, "Baby, I TOLD you about these mountain people, but you just didn't believe me!"
> ...


You ever see those coal wagons go ? That is one of the darnedest things I have ever seen . We were hauling oversize loads threw Hazard and those in regular cars\ pickups would take the medium an floor them things passing us . It was neat to see those rooster tails they created behind those cars though.

Yep those Appalachian Mountains are a different world ,some those perverts may learn a thing or two .:run:


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

I have to travel thru coal country to see the in-laws, next month is their golden anniversary. Another trip in the Cherokee thru the Beckley Pass in By God WV (gulp), hopefully not in a blizzard this time, lol.
The hills are not for the faint of heart.
Why do people like to poke the bear?
Do they not know when it's time to behave and go home?


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

farmrbrown said:


> I have to travel thru coal country to see the in-laws, next month is their golden anniversary. Another trip in the Cherokee thru the Beckley Pass in By God WV (gulp), hopefully not in a blizzard this time, lol.
> The hills are not for the faint of heart.
> Why do people like to poke the bear?
> Do they not know when it's time to behave and go home?


Just got to love WV though .Maybe the trees will be changing just good about then .

I don't understand it either on poking that bear ,those folks have lived in them there hills ,taking care of their own since before the big war . Most there don't give a hoot what the rest of the world wants or does ,as long as it leaves them be. They even got their own language in some those locations too :run:


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Ignorance and ******** certainly ARE universal, just not necessarily always the same thing. 
Just to point out the relevancy, it was an English marriage law enforced on the Scots that was the straw that broke his camel's back, at least in the Hollywood version.
I love this scene.....

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmnP0MM_Ah4[/ame]


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Yes, we do, since judges, the Governor and the Atty General have stated they will be accepted as legal.
> 
> If she goes back to court again, it will be at the insistence of those who keep claiming they are invalid


No judges have ruled on the legality of the court ordered modified license.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I love it when the 'tolerant', when the ones who are REAL QUICK to call 'bigotry, racisim, etc' are equally quick to say ignorant ******** are all the same???


> so save the childish name calling for the school yard.


Okay......I get it. 
His opinion is the only opinion and if you don't carry the same opinion then you're wrong. 
It's ironic the behavior that is 'hated and considered so vile" is the exact thing he does. Wow.

Ya'll must be talking about N. Florida, because down here in SWFL, NO ONE is from here. Most of the 'locals' are Mid-Westerners.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Math is not my strong suit.
> The only reason why I didn't continue going to college as an adult, to get a degree in Hospitality was because I could not do the math....
> All other classes? A's.
> 
> ...


If you're not comfortable, or even capable, of doing simple math you shouldn't try to use your faulty skills to prove a point. You were given a chance to correct your math but when the proper numbers were shown to you it was you who asked others to show their work. Then , rather than admitting the mistake and admiring your premise was wrong you "thanked" the poster for the math lesson. I'm sorry if that chain of events caused you any consternation.

The sniping over math out of the way what you should be humiliated about is your point that people don't have the right to walk into that office from anywhere in Kentucky or the nation and recieve a marriage license. The clerk issued a statement after the Supreme Court ruling that she would not issue licenses. She challenged the law. That somebody, in this case four couples, two gay, two straight, cared enough about social justice, equality and the law, to travel even one mile out of their way to challenge her and gain standing for a law suit should be applauded, not derided. It doesn't matter if there are 170,000 gays in Kentucky, 1400 gays in Kentucky or just a lone gay couple traveling through who wishes to marry. They all have the right to get a license and recieve exactly the same treatment from that office that they would get in the next county, or the next, or the next.............
.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> You are cruel.
> 
> 
> Well you, once again, are dead wrong.
> ...


It does not matter if only one gay couple wanted to get married. Minorities have rights to. That is the premise of the constitution. That is what is supposed to make the US great.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Your douchebaggery is astounding.......um, totally said "I can't do the math" more than once........sorry you can't see that because you were to busy making duck face in the mirror next to your computer.


Then maybe you shouldn't try to. And maybe you shouldn't try to use bad math to make a bad point and then double down on it. Or maybe you should get a participation trophy for trying math.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

painterswife said:


> *It does not matter if only one gay couple wanted to get married.* Minorities have rights to. That is the premise of the constitution. That is what is supposed to make the US great.



I agree.
IF she denied 1 gay couple a license, when the law allows it, that couple should have taken it to the high court.

Turning this town into a 3 ring circus, especially in that location only insights.

I don't walk into a mosque and demand the reading of the Bible.....that would not end well for me. Others should consider not everyone believes the way they do, and you shouldn't insight.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> I agree.
> IF she denied 1 gay couple a license, when the law allows it, that couple should have taken it to the high court.
> 
> Turning this town into a 3 ring circus, especially in that location only insights.
> ...


She was taken to court, she went to jail. She is going against the court order that let her out of jail ( in my opinion).

What has the bible and a mosque to do with this? It was a government office expected to do government business.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> I agree.
> IF she denied 1 gay couple a license, when the law allows it, that couple should have taken it to the high court.
> 
> Turning this town into a 3 ring circus, especially in that location only insights.
> ...


She did, they did. By issuing her statement and acting as she did the clerk invited that circus to town. No surprise it showed up, her clown car full of lawyers included.

Depending on the mosque you might be surprised by the response you get. I know a few Muslims well versed and well equipped to discuss the bible. If course you have no right to walk into another house of worship and force your views on those there. Nor do others have the right to do the converse to you.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

farmrbrown said:


> Ignorance and ******** certainly ARE universal, just not necessarily always the same thing.
> Just to point out the relevancy, it was an English marriage law enforced on the Scots that was the straw that broke his camel's back, at least in the Hollywood version.
> I love this scene.....


Excellent movie, even though William Wallace could never have met Isabella in real life, but you can see the difference between a gay marriage law now and England forcing a marriage law that allowed English Lords to have sex with newly married Scottish women, yes? It's comparing apples and Buicks.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> I agree.
> IF she denied 1 gay couple a license, when the law allows it, that couple should have taken it to the high court.
> 
> Turning this town into a 3 ring circus, especially in that location only insights.
> ...


The fools don't see they are just making more people dislike them by these actions. People who don't give a fig if gays get married are turned off by them for this. It's the same with BLM. Nobody like blacks being killed, or anyone else for that matter. Disrupting business and blocking streets gives people a dimmer view of blacks in general. That's reality.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

poppy said:


> The fools don't see they are just making more people dislike them by these actions. People who don't give a fig if gays get married are turned off by them for this. It's the same with BLM. Nobody like blacks being killed, or anyone else for that matter. Disrupting business and blocking streets gives people a dimmer view of blacks in general. That's reality.


The conservative fools that are behaving so badly about gay marriage (when it has zero to do with them unless they are gay) are making normal people dislike them by their actions. 

Same for the BLM. The conservative fools that are whining about the BLM inconveniencing them are giving themselves an even dimmer view of conservatives in general.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

poppy said:


> The fools don't see they are just making more people dislike them by these actions. People who don't give a fig if gays get married are turned off by them for this. It's the same with BLM. Nobody like blacks being killed, or anyone else for that matter. Disrupting business and blocking streets gives people a dimmer view of blacks in general. That's reality.


Who cares if they are turned off? I get turned off by lots of things conservative groups do. The constitution gives us equal rights not freedom from being turned off.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> It does not matter if only one gay couple wanted to get married. Minorities have rights to. That is the premise of the constitution. That is what is supposed to make the US great.


"Gay" is not a race, gender or religion, therefore, they are not a minority.
Gay is a sexual orientation, nothing more.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> "Gay" is not a race, gender or religion, therefore, they are not a minority.
> Gay is a sexual orientation, nothing more.


They were being denied a marriage license because of their sex. So yes I worded that wrong but it was correct in my response to the posters post.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> The conservative fools that are behaving so badly about gay marriage (when it has zero to do with them unless they are gay) are making normal people dislike them by their actions.
> 
> Same for the BLM. The conservative fools that are whining about the BLM inconveniencing them are giving themselves an even dimmer view of conservatives in general.


Maybe the BLM fools need to get real jobs, go home and raise their children.
Most of their "problems" would go away if they would just do that.
They are telling their children that they don't have to take responsibility for their words or actions, the fall back on the race card and blame people who have nothing to do with their lives.
As long as the left keeps reinforcing the idea that they can't compete, they'll believe it.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> They were being denied a marriage license because of their sex. So yes I worded that wrong but it was correct in my response to the posters post.


They are not being denied a marriage license
They just don't have the trophy signature they want.
Even when liberals win they continue to whine and bully
It's disgusting how some "adults" act
Take your license and go home


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

painterswife said:


> They were being denied a marriage license because of their sex. So yes I worded that wrong but it was correct in my response to the posters post.


And I'm denied the right to play pro basketball due to my age and physical ability. Clearly age discrimination and discrimination due to a physical handicap. Get over it.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> They are not being denied a marriage license
> They just don't have the trophy signature they want.
> Even when liberals win they continue to whine and bully
> It's disgusting how some "adults" act
> Take your license and go home


They just might be getting a marriage license that is not legal. They have every right to make sure that it is.

You accuse people of whining a lot but your posts seem to be pretty good examples of whining about people wanting their rights.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

poppy said:


> The fools don't see they are just making more people dislike them by these actions. People who don't give a fig if gays get married are turned off by them for this. It's the same with BLM. Nobody like blacks being killed, or anyone else for that matter. Disrupting business and blocking streets gives people a dimmer view of blacks in general. That's reality.


Sometimes being right, and having full rights, is more important than being liked. I don't have to like or respect everyone. I do have to respect their rights.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

poppy said:


> And I'm denied the right to play pro basketball due to my age and physical ability. Clearly age discrimination and discrimination due to a physical handicap. Get over it.


Your being denied because of your ability. Twisting it does not make you right.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Maybe the BLM fools need to get real jobs, go home and raise their children.
> Most of their "problems" would go away if they would just do that.
> They are telling their children that they don't have to take responsibility for their words or actions, the fall back on the race card and blame people who have nothing to do with their lives.
> As long as the left keeps reinforcing the idea that they can't compete, they'll believe it.


Are you seriously saying that no one in the BLM is employed or takes care of their family? Stereotype much?

They are using their rights as Americans, legally, to protest what they feel is an injustice. Who are you to say they can't?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

poppy said:


> And I'm denied the right to play pro basketball due to my age and physical ability. Clearly age discrimination and discrimination due to a physical handicap. Get over it.


When did SCOTUS give you the right to play pro basketball? I must have missed that ruling...


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

poppy said:


> And I'm denied the right to play pro basketball due to my age and physical ability. Clearly age discrimination and discrimination due to a physical handicap. Get over it.


Then file your lawsuit. No government agent is denying you the right to compete for such a job. That your skill set disqualifies you does. I have no doubt that if an NBA team could find an octogenarian ball handler who could hit the three and play passable defense they'd sign him, or her, and take all the resultant publicity to the bank in terms of increased revenue. So knock yourself out and practice in the backyard. Good luck. I promise to buy your jersey.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Cornhusker said:


> They are not being denied a marriage license
> They just don't have the trophy signature they want.
> Even when liberals win they continue to whine and bully
> It's disgusting how some "adults" act
> Take your license and go home


So if I am selling cookies for $2 dozen and you get a handful of broken bits and crumbs you are going to be all good with that? Would you not want the same cookies everyone else gets or would you be a grownup and take what your handed and go home?


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

mmoetc said:


> Sometimes being right, and having full rights, is more important than being liked. I don't have to like or respect everyone. I do have to respect their rights.


I'm flat out tired of cry babies and their excuse makers looking for victimhood constantly. Grow up. I frankly wish they would just crawl off and die in their wallow of self pity. Life is full of challenges and we all have them. If someone doesn't want to make me a cake or issue me a marriage license for WHATEVER reason, I would say the hell with him and go someplace that would. That way I can get whatever I want done and spend my time fishing or something else I enjoy rather than talking to lawyers or whining on the internet about how I'm being persecuted. Instead of being adults, these wimps scream discrimination at every opportunity and want government to solve another one of their "insurmountable obstacles". It's stupidity at its worst. I truly pity them for living their lives as perpetual victims depending on government to get their way.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

poppy said:


> I'm flat out tired of cry babies and their excuse makers looking for victimhood constantly. Grow up. I frankly wish they would just crawl off and die in their wallow of self pity. Life is full of challenges and we all have them. If someone doesn't want to make me a cake or issue me a marriage license for WHATEVER reason, I would say the hell with him and go someplace that would. That way I can get whatever I want done and spend my time fishing or something else I enjoy rather than talking to lawyers or whining on the internet about how I'm being persecuted. Instead of being adults, these wimps scream discrimination at every opportunity and want government to solve another one of their "insurmountable obstacles". It's stupidity at its worst. I truly pity them for living their lives as perpetual victims depending on government to get their way.


Why should any American crawl off and die because someone does not like them fighting for their rights? You have yours because someone else fought for them.

That is the most unAmerican thing I have ever heard.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Cornhusker said:


> They are not being denied a marriage license
> They just don't have the trophy signature they want.
> Even when liberals win they continue to whine and bully
> It's disgusting how some "adults" act
> Take your license and go home


Or buy your stupid license where you live instead of traveling around looking for trouble gre:


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

painterswife said:


> Why should any American crawl off and die because someone does not like them fighting for their rights? You have yours because someone else fought for them.
> 
> That is the most unAmerican thing I have ever heard.


soundss a bit like "I got mine, and you can't have any" to me.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Or buy your stupid license where you live instead of traveling around looking for trouble gre:


You get your licence where you are getting married.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

poppy said:


> And I'm denied the right to play pro basketball due to my age and physical ability. Clearly age discrimination and discrimination due to a physical handicap. Get over it.



They'd overlook that if you had talent


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

poppy said:


> I'm flat out tired of cry babies and their excuse makers looking for victimhood constantly. Grow up. I frankly wish they would just crawl off and die in their wallow of self pity. Life is full of challenges and we all have them. If someone doesn't want to make me a cake or issue me a marriage license for WHATEVER reason, I would say the hell with him and go someplace that would. That way I can get whatever I want done and spend my time fishing or something else I enjoy rather than talking to lawyers or whining on the internet about how I'm being persecuted. Instead of being adults, these wimps scream discrimination at every opportunity and want government to solve another one of their "insurmountable obstacles". It's stupidity at its worst. I truly pity them for living their lives as perpetual victims depending on government to get their way.




Stop crying !


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

poppy said:


> I'm flat out tired of cry babies and their excuse makers looking for victimhood constantly. Grow up. I frankly wish they would just crawl off and die in their wallow of self pity. Life is full of challenges and we all have them. If someone doesn't want to make me a cake or issue me a marriage license for WHATEVER reason, I would say the hell with him and go someplace that would. That way I can get whatever I want done and spend my time fishing or something else I enjoy rather than talking to lawyers or whining on the internet about how I'm being persecuted. Instead of being adults, these wimps scream discrimination at every opportunity and want government to solve another one of their "insurmountable obstacles". It's stupidity at its worst. I truly pity them for living their lives as perpetual victims depending on government to get their way.


But you operate on the assumption that someone would provide you those things. What guarantee do you have that anyone would? Suppose you decided to go fishing and drove to the lake with the best fishing and the government functionary there said I don't like your kind- go away. And you drove to the next lake and the same thing happened. And the next. And the next. And the next. How many lakes would you try before you complained? Or, are we to believe you would stand idly by with contentment and watch others catch all those fine fish.

Most people don't want to be victims. No one should have to be, especially a victim of an overreaching government official.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

painterswife said:


> You get your licence where you are getting married.


And they choose to do so in this big resort area of Ky on the sandy beaches ?Because the local folks just love and welcome tourist with open arms .

I bet Trump build a hotel there next :cowboy:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Sawmill Jim said:


> And they choose to do so in this big resort area of Ky on the sandy beaches ?Because the local folks just love and welcome tourist with open arms .
> 
> I bet Trump build a hotel there next :cowboy:


And now you're (collective you) trying to control where people can get married. Why do conservatives have such control issues? Mind your own business... it's a great philosophy to live by.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Sawmill Jim said:


> And they choose to do so in this big resort area of Ky on the sandy beaches ?Because the local folks just love and welcome tourist with open arms .
> 
> I bet Trump build a hotel there next :cowboy:


its probably the mountain views but that really isn't the important thing, anyone should be able to get married wherever they choose without having to deal with some obstinate old broad who doesn't like their choices in life.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> And now you're (collective you) trying to control where people can get married. Why do conservatives have such control issues? Mind your own business... it's a great philosophy to live by.


You are right if you live in California stay there and get married mind your own business and stay away from where you an't welcome . 

Those people went to the hills of Ky for only one reason ,to start trouble . I hope they get what they were looking for.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

They WILL get their come-up-ens. And it won't be pretty. They will push and push and push the wrong ones ONCE to many. And they will find out just what is what and who is who and how to conduct themselves in any given area. LOL


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Sawmill Jim said:


> You are right if you live in California stay there and get married mind your own business and stay away from where you an't welcome .
> 
> Those people went to the hills of Ky for only one reason ,to start trouble . I hope they get what they were looking for.


You do know that the people that wanted were residents of that county. So your overblown statements are not relevant to the discussion.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> They WILL get their come-up-ens. And it won't be pretty. They will push and push and push the wrong ones ONCE to many. And they will find out just what is what and who is who and how to conduct themselves in any given area. LOL


I think she will be the one getting her comeuppance. Denying someone there rights under the constitution is not a very nice thing. I see you think it is funny to deny that to people. That is so nice.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> its probably the mountain views but that really isn't the important thing, anyone should be able to get married wherever they choose without having to deal with some obstinate old broad who doesn't like their choices in life.


An folks that are wise would choose a place that put out the welcome mat for them . You might choose to force me to sell you a cake but do you think it would be wise to eat it after I did . I learned long ago if I choose to look for trouble I most times find more than I wanted .

By the way the Rockies are far better views than those hills in Ky :run:


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

painterswife said:


> You do know that the people that wanted were residents of that county. So your overblown statements are not relevant to the discussion.


Where is your link on them being local perverts not imported?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Where is your link on them being local perverts not imported?


Where is your link that they did not live there?

It is so nice of you to call all our gay HT members perverts.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Sawmill Jim said:


> You are right if you live in California stay there and get married mind your own business and stay away from where you an't welcome .
> 
> Those people went to the hills of Ky for only one reason ,to start trouble . I hope they get what they were looking for.


Still just your opinion. You live in TN, why is it any of your business who gets married where in KY? Mind your own business...


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Still just your opinion. You live in TN, why is it any of your business who gets married where in KY? Mind your own business...


And you know where I live because you have been to my house ?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Sawmill Jim said:


> And you know where I live because you have been to my house ?


Uh... it comes up on everyone of your posts.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Sawmill Jim said:


> And you know where I live because you have been to my house ?


Nope, I think it's because it says Tennessee in the upper right side of your posts under "location".


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Some posts directed at me were deleted. I made no request that they be deleted nor any reports to the mods. I don't care what you call me. When you resort to name calling you've lost the arguement.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Sawmill Jim said:


> A new mission for you change the English language to better suit the liberals .Gay once meant happy now it don't .Marriage once meant Man+ woman now it don't
> 
> Pervert once meant
> 
> ...


You mean you have changed the meaning of pervert and it now is a compliment? You are not really making derogatory statements about other HT members?


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Nope, I think it's because it says Tennessee in the upper right side of your posts under "location".


Yep I know ,keep reading that :cowboy:


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Nope, I think it's because it says Tennessee in the upper right side of your posts under "location".


Sure glad my sister and friends don't post here

One has seven homes
Most have three homes.

Very common..


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

mmoetc said:


> Some posts directed at me were deleted. I made no request that they be deleted nor any reports to the mods. I don't care what you call me. When you resort to name calling you've lost the arguement.


This is correct and I do know your feelings on this matter, which is why I sent you a pm to explain my position.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> They just might be getting a marriage license that is not legal. They have every right to make sure that it is.
> 
> You accuse people of whining a lot but your posts seem to be pretty good examples of whining about people wanting their rights.


They got what they wanted, except for the trophy
I stated a fact, i did not whine, and They have their "rights"
Time to just stop shoving it in everybody's face.
Some people are just sore winners.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Are you seriously saying that no one in the BLM is employed or takes care of their family? Stereotype much?
> 
> They are using their rights as Americans, legally, to protest what they feel is an injustice. Who are you to say they can't?


Yeah right, they are all employed and are spending 3 months vacation protesting
I never said they aren't exercising their rights, I'm saying they need to stop acting like thugs and fix their problems, not continue to blame others.
Why do you people think blacks are incapable of getting their act together?
Do all liberals think blacks are too stupid to actually raise decent kids and take care of them?
Do you all think blacks can't hold a job?
Do you really think poverty promotes drug use rather than drug use bringing on poverty?
Do you really think there are more blacks in prison because of "white privilege" and not because they commit a disproportionate number of crimes?
If so, then you and people like you are what keeps the racist stereotype going. You and people like you are keeping the ghettos populated. You and people like you are responsible for gangs, the drug problem and poverty.
Just keep making excuses, nothing will ever get better, just the way the democrats want it. "You're poor, it's someone else's fault, vote for me"


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> So if I am selling cookies for $2 dozen and you get a handful of broken bits and crumbs you are going to be all good with that? Would you not want the same cookies everyone else gets or would you be a grownup and take what your handed and go home?


I don't eat cookies, thanks.
They got what they wanted, a license to get married.
Why do they have to go for the trophy signature?
because leftists are vengeful, hateful, horrible, nasty little children.
They won, why not drop it?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Why should any American crawl off and die because someone does not like them fighting for their rights? You have yours because someone else fought for them.
> 
> That is the most unAmerican thing I have ever heard.


We all have the same rights
Nobody said anything about crawling off and dying except you.
They got their license and they are still griping and whining around like spoiled kids.
They are no longer fighting for their rights, they are fighting to punish another person.
But I guess just one set of people have rights here in Obamanation these days.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Numerous studies have shown high levels of homophobia to often be associated with repressed homosexual desires. Lol!! Just waiting for the next Ted Haggarty or Larry Craig or some other outspoken bigot to be outed. Some folks 'doth protest too much'. 
Most folks don't care if someone is gay, or straight, as long as they don't hurt anyone else. And no, hurting someones prudish sensabilities doesn't count. 
There has always been gay folks, only now they don't have to live in fear of being ostracised or imprisoned for their inclinations. I'd say its a positive step, of course some (like many on this forum) would prefer they all just get the heck back in that closet and stop bein' so dern gay. 
Personally, I'd prefer the bigots just shut the heck up and stop picking on others for being different. I was taught at an early age not to make fun of others for being different, and took proactive steps to remedy bullying whenever I saw it.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> And now you're (collective you) trying to control where people can get married. Why do conservatives have such control issues? Mind your own business... it's a great philosophy to live by.


It's because of the agenda of hate behind the push to get that signature.
It's a typical liberal "destroy those who oppose us" crap.
Nothing new, just hateful people hurting others for no reason but revenge.
never met a liberal who wasn't that way


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

greg273 said:


> Numerous studies have shown high levels of homophobia to often be associated with repressed homosexual desires. Lol!! Just waiting for the next Ted Haggarty or Larry Craig or some other outspoken bigot to be outed. Some folks 'doth protest too much'.
> Most folks don't care if someone is gay, or straight, as long as they don't hurt anyone else. And no, hurting someones prudish sensabilities doesn't count.
> There has always been gay folks, only now they don't have to live in fear of being ostracised or imprisoned for their inclinations. I'd say its a positive step, of course some (like many on this forum) would prefer they all just get the heck back in that closet and stop bein' so dern gay.
> Personally, I'd prefer the bigots just shut the heck up and stop picking on others for being different. I was taught at an early age not to make fun of others for being different, and took proactive steps to remedy bullying whenever I saw it.


The homophobia card is akin to the race card
It's stupid statements made by those too stupid or lazy to have an honest discussion.
Speaking of bigots, would you leftists be so rabid to destroy her if she was muslim?
Nope, you'd have never heard of her
Hypocrites


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

painterswife said:


> Why should any American crawl off and die because someone does not like them fighting for their rights? You have yours because someone else fought for them.
> 
> That is the most unAmerican thing I have ever heard.





Cornhusker said:


> We all have the same rights
> *Nobody said anything about crawling off and dying except you*.
> They got their license and they are still griping and whining around like spoiled kids.
> They are no longer fighting for their rights, they are fighting to punish another person.
> But I guess just one set of people have rights here in Obamanation these days.





poppy said:


> I'm flat out tired of cry babies and their excuse makers looking for victimhood constantly. Grow up. *I frankly wish they would just crawl off and die* in their wallow of self pity. Life is full of challenges and we all have them. If someone doesn't want to make me a cake or issue me a marriage license for WHATEVER reason, I would say the hell with him and go someplace that would. That way I can get whatever I want done and spend my time fishing or something else I enjoy rather than talking to lawyers or whining on the internet about how I'm being persecuted. Instead of being adults, these wimps scream discrimination at every opportunity and want government to solve another one of their "insurmountable obstacles". It's stupidity at its worst. I truly pity them for living their lives as perpetual victims depending on government to get their way.


Maybe you should do your homework before you post.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Maybe you should do your homework before you post.


Sorry, I missed that one
Maybe you should be honest and look at the why.
You are another one who wouldn't even have a comment if she had been muslim


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> Sorry, I missed that one
> Maybe you should be honest and look at the why.
> You are another one who wouldn't even have a comment if she had been muslim


There you go assuming crap that you know nothing about.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> There you go assuming crap that you know nothing.


I think it's a correct assumption as most of you bash Christians and excuse muslims, no matter what.
I will admit that I'm a little wound up over this thread because in my opinion, the gays got what they demanded, and they are still not happy.
They are now bullies pretending to be victims, just so they can continue to beat down one woman.
maybe it makes them feel tough, I don't know, or maybe it's really all about the trophy signature.
It's like they need her to go against her beliefs to feel vindicated.
It all seems very hate driven and vengeful to me.
I hate bullies, and I don't care what sex preference they have.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> It's because of the agenda of hate behind the push to get that signature.
> It's a typical liberal "destroy those who oppose us" crap.
> Nothing new, just hateful people hurting others for no reason but revenge.
> never met a liberal who wasn't that way


You live in Nebraska, correct? None of your business who gets married in Rowan County, KY. 

Can you post without the insults?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> *I think it's a correct assumption as most of you bash Christians and excuse muslims, no matter what*.
> I will admit that I'm a little wound up over this thread because in my opinion, the gays got what they demanded, and they are still not happy.
> They are now bullies pretending to be victims, just so they can continue to beat down one woman.
> maybe it makes them feel tough, I don't know, or maybe it's really all about the trophy signature.
> ...


That would be false. I know it fits your agenda but it is not the truth.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> You live in Nebraska, correct? None of your business who gets married in Rowan County, KY.
> 
> Can you post without the insults?


How did I insult you?
I'm glad you like bullying, I personally despise bullies.
As long as you people make excuses for them, they can pretty mush run over anybody.
I guess you and everybody else here lives in Rowan County KY, and that's why it's your business?
PW lives in Wyoming, even further from Kentucky than I am.
Or is it just people from Nebraska who aren't allowed an opinion?
These new rules are confusing


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> That would be false. I know it fits your agenda but it is not the truth.


Never seen one of you say a bad word about muslims, no matter what


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> Never seen one of you say a bad word about muslims, no matter what


Again you post without doing your homework. I don't judge a group by the actions of individuals no matter what religion they are.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Seems to me there are MANY on here that DON'T LIVE in KY whats it to THEM EH? Why are THOSE concerned with what happens out of there states also. Seems like the nuts to me why some in HY or Wy or CA or ANYONE else should care less what happens outside of their states.
Sounds like a AGENDA to me and others on here as well. The WAY ON Christians and THEIR believes is alive and well and carried out by so few in this country it is sicken.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Again you post without doing your homework. I don't judge a group by the actions of individuals no matter what religion they are.


If you say so.
You stick up for bullies, good for you


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> How did I insult you?
> I'm glad you like bullying, I personally despise bullies.
> As long as you people make excuses for them, they can pretty mush run over anybody.
> I guess you and everybody else here lives in Rowan County KY, and that's why it's your business?
> ...


You didn't insult me, your post was insulting. 

Bullying is nearly as bad as people that want to control everything...

I've never said it was my business if people want to get married in Rowan County, KY. And now you're simply being deliberately obtuse.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

arabian knight said:


> Seems to me there are MANY on here that DON'T LIVE in KY whats it to THEM EH? Why are THOSE concerned with what happens out of there states also. Seems like the nuts to me why some in HY or Wy or CA or ANYONE else should care less what happens outside of their states.
> Sounds like a AGENDA to me and others on here as well. The Fight over Christians is alive and well and carried out by so few in this country it is sicken.


It depends on what side you are on
If you excuse the bullies, then it's your business
If not, you should just shut up and not post about things that are none of your business.
I'm sure it's in the rules somewhere


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> If you say so.
> You stick up for bullies, good for you


I stick up for people fighting for their rights. I don't agree that all people fighting for their rights are bullies.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

poppy said:


> I'm flat out tired of cry babies and their excuse makers looking for victimhood constantly. Grow up. I frankly wish they would just crawl off and die in their wallow of self pity. Life is full of challenges and we all have them. If someone doesn't want to make me a cake or issue me a marriage license for WHATEVER reason, I would say the hell with him and go someplace that would. That way I can get whatever I want done and spend my time fishing or something else I enjoy rather than talking to lawyers or whining on the internet about how I'm being persecuted. Instead of being adults, these wimps scream discrimination at every opportunity and want government to solve another one of their "insurmountable obstacles". It's stupidity at its worst. I truly pity them for living their lives as perpetual victims depending on government to get their way.


The religious fanatics are those claiming to be the victim now. They don't know how to handle it since they have always claimed some sort of self righteous superiority. It's about time that they realized that their time has past, and they no longer can get away with discrimination just because they want to. Let them thump their books and dance with snakes all they want. In fact, keep doing it, I get a lot of entertainment out of it, and get to see some cool species of snakes, but keep your witchcraft at home and follow the laws if you serve the public.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> You didn't insult me, your post was insulting.
> 
> Bullying is nearly as bad as people that want to control everything...
> 
> I've never said it was my business if people want to get married in Rowan County, KY. And now you're simply being deliberately obtuse.


I see lots of insulting posts, most can be construed as insulting by almost anybody.
The bullies won't quit until that woman loses her job or signs their trophy and you know it, and the media will keep hyping it.
just another thing to keep us fighting and paying no attention to what's going on in the government.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> I see lots of insulting posts, most can be construed as insulting by almost anybody.
> The bullies won't quit until that woman loses her job or signs their trophy and you know it, and the media will keep hyping it.
> just another thing to keep us fighting and paying no attention to what's going on in the government.


You keep harping on the signing. I think you need to do some more research. That is not what they are requesting.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> I stick up for people fighting for their rights. I don't agree that all people fighting for their rights are bullies.


They won the fight.
What are those "heroes" battling for now?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> You keep harping on the signing. I think you need to do some more research. That is not what they are requesting.


Demanding, not requesting
Huge difference


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> I see lots of insulting posts, most can be construed as insulting by almost anybody.
> The bullies won't quit until that woman loses her job or signs their trophy and you know it, and the media will keep hyping it.
> just another thing to keep us fighting and paying no attention to what's going on in the government.


So cuz everyone is doing it it's OK to make insulting posts? LOL.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> They won the fight.
> What are those "heroes" battling for now?


They are trying to make sure that the licenses are legal.



Cornhusker said:


> Demanding, not requesting
> Huge difference


They don't care if she signs. I see you do need to do your homework.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> So cuz everyone is doing it it's OK to make insulting posts? LOL.


I didn't say that.
Maybe you should sweep your own porch before worrying about mine?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> They are trying to make sure that the licenses are legal.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't care if she signs. I see you do need to do your homework.


What does this sound like to you?


> Lawyers for the couples - two straight and two gay - questioned whether the altered licences are valid and said they *"effectively feature a stamp of animus against the LGBT community"*.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> What does this sound like to you?


Yes, she altered the licences, nothing about signing them. The other clerk was signing them. She has now changed them so he could not sign them. Something that may make them not legal.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Volunteering to be a first grade teachers aid might help some peoples comprehensions skills ,but then again I have my doubts . Probably would only corrupt their education
> 
> corÂ·rupt
> k&#601;&#712;r&#601;pt/Submit
> ...





Sawmill Jim said:


> Facts of proper use of English are now insults
> 
> Can't help for you missing the point of the definition of corrupt .As my Granny use to say you can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink .
> 
> Standard PETA Disclaimer apply s to above post No animals or **** sapiens, were intentionally insulted .Just the facts were presented .:run:


Nope, "facts of proper use of English" are not insults but "Volunteering to be a first grade teachers aid might help some peoples comprehensions skills ,but then again I have my doubts . Probably would only corrupt their education" is definitely insulting.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> So cuz everyone is doing it it's OK to make insulting posts? LOL.


I'm wondering why you skipped over and actually liked a truly insulting post?
Is the rule different depending on who posts it?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> I'm wondering why you skipped over and actually liked a truly insulting post?
> Is the rule different depending on who posts it?


You're right. I unliked the post. Does that mean you'll stop posting insulting things about gays, blacks, liberals, and anyone that is left of center?


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

Cornhusker said:


> Now here's an insulting post and all those who complained about insulting posts jumped on the like button
> You are just another leftist bully spitting hatred and ignorance.


Kim Davis is a religious bully spitting hatred and ignorance. Fight fire with fire. Whatever I am I am not a hypocrite hiding behind some book of moral values which says that I must love everyone, picking and choosing through the pages to decide which one I want to force on the people I am sworn to serve, and which ones I can ignore. Yes, I will not be happy until she quits or is fired. She won't do what she's told, but that's always an option too.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Sorry I understand your plight I apologize to all first graders :surrender: Being unqualified has never stopped voluntary workers before . Thanks for considering the children .:bow:
> 
> plight1
> pl&#299;t/Submit
> ...


Nope. This is the insulting part: "might help some peoples comprehensions skills ,but then again I have my doubts . Probably would only corrupt their education"

Why would you think it was insulting to first graders?


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> Never seen one of you say a bad word about muslims, no matter what


 Now we know you don't actually pay attention.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> You're right. I unliked the post. Does that mean you'll stop posting insulting things about gays, blacks, liberals, and anyone that is left of center?


I don't post insulting things about anybody but Obama, liberals, bullies and liars.
I don't post insulting things about blacks, gays, Mexicans, Norwegians, anything like that.
But I will try to be less insulting if you and will


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Agriculture said:


> Kim Davis is a religious bully spitting hatred and ignorance. Fight fire with fire. Whatever I am I am not a hypocrite hiding behind some book of moral values which says that I must love everyone, picking and choosing through the pages to decide which one I want to force on the people I am sworn to serve, and which ones I can ignore. Yes, I will not be happy until she quits or is fired. She won't do what she's told, but that's always an option too.


Yeah, you are with the bullies
She should just do what she's told?
Sounds like you have a problem with women who don't do as they's told.
Why should she lose her job for standing up for her beliefs?
i guess that's how you haters roll huh?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> I don't post insulting things about anybody but Obama, liberals, bullies and liars.
> I don't post insulting things about blacks, gays, Mexicans, Norwegians, anything like that.
> But I will try to be less insulting if you and will


I am liberal and you post insulting things about liberals. Will you be stopping that?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Yeah, you are with the bullies
> She should just do what she's told?
> Sounds like you have a problem with women who don't do as they's told.
> Why should she lose her job for standing up for her beliefs?
> i guess that's how *you haters* roll huh?


She should do her job. Period. Pretty simple. 

Who are you insulting now?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Cornhusker said:


> Yeah, you are with the bullies
> She should just do what she's told?
> Sounds like you have a problem with women who don't do as they's told.
> Why should she lose her job for standing up for her beliefs?
> i guess that's how you haters roll huh?


When I was a young sprout I had to take on some jobs to earn my way.... Every one of those jobs required that I do what the bosses told me to do. My refusal to do my job was grounds for my dismissal. When did that get turned around? I admit it's been a lotta years since I had a job but I know others who do, and they all tell me they can still be fired for not doing their job.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> When I was a young sprout I had to take on some jobs to earn my way.... Every one of those jobs required that I do what the bosses told me to do. My refusal to do my job was grounds for my dismissal. When did that get turned around? I admit it's been a lotta years since I had a job but I know others who do, and they all tell me they can still be fired for not doing their job.


I thought the people of that County hired her ,something about a election  Next election her bosses can fire her ,so what if those doing the hiring agree with her next election ? 

Some pesky about swearing to up hold so an so laws then tomorrow they change what you swore to the day before.

Now what about these guys should the laws change should they to be fired ?

Number Of Nation's Sheriffs Refusing To Enforce Unconstitutional Gun Laws 

http://cnsnews.com/blog/gregory-gwy...fs-refusing-enforce-unconstitutional-gun-laws


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Wonder who is more bigoted?

The person that doesn't want her name on a marriage license or the people demanding that she put it there?

As long as it's valid, why the hubub, bubs? Especially the bubs that don't even live in the county...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Jolly said:


> Wonder who is more bigoted?
> 
> The person that doesn't want her name on a marriage license or the people demanding that she put it there?
> 
> As long as it's valid, why the hubub, bubs? Especially the bubs that don't even live in the county...


The sticking point is if the licenses are valid. The clerk doesn't think they are...


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Jolly said:


> Wonder who is more bigoted?
> 
> The person that doesn't want her name on a marriage license or the people demanding that she put it there?
> 
> As long as it's valid, why the hubub, bubs? Especially the bubs that don't even live in the county...


No one is asking her to sign anything, that her signature is not required has been established already. The hubbub is about her rewording of the authorization statement that is required to make them legal. Something along the lines of "this marriage is not authorized by the county clerks office but by a federal court order." According to state law the marriage license has to state the marriage is authorized by the county clerks office to be valid.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Sawmill Jim said:


> I thought the people of that County hired her ,something about a election  Next election her bosses can fire her ,so what if those doing the hiring agree with her next election ?
> 
> Some pesky about swearing to up hold so an so laws then tomorrow they change what you swore to the day before.
> 
> ...


There is nothing new about unconstitutional laws... Or having them struck down by Supreme Court rulings. There is also nothing new about enforcing or refusing to enforce unconstitutional laws. That's what our court systems job is... To settle these issues as they arise.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> No judges have ruled on the legality of the court ordered modified license.


You contradicted yourself there, since if it was "court ordered" a judge indeed "ruled".


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> I am liberal and you post insulting things about liberals. Will you be stopping that?


Sure, just as soon as liberals stop supporting bullies, racists, liars and terrorists.
they should stop being stupid too.
then I'll be polite about the generic liberal


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> The sticking point is if the licenses are valid. The clerk doesn't think they are...


"If" covers a lot of ground
Maybe the haters should wait and see huh?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Sure, just as soon as liberals stop supporting bullies, racists, liars and terrorists.
> they should stop being stupid too.
> then I'll be polite about the generic liberal


There are liberals here so you're saying they are "stupid" and "support bullies, racists, liars and terrorists"? 

Just checkin'.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> "If" covers a lot of ground
> Maybe the haters should wait and see huh?


Why should they wait? The clerk went to the judge be ause he is concerned. They should wait because you don't agree with them? When did you become the arbitrator of what is right for them to do about their rights?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Cornhusker said:


> Sure, just as soon as liberals stop supporting bullies, racists, liars and terrorists.
> they should stop being stupid too.
> then I'll be polite about the generic liberal


Is "insult" the new buzz word?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> "If" covers a lot of ground
> Maybe the haters should wait and see huh?


I can understand your hostility but it really isn't fair to any couple to make arrangement and plan a wedding, only to find out the license is invalid. 

I can actually understand the clerk's position and feel she has every right to not be forced to go against her beliefs but I do feel that from a legal standpoint, she would have been better off to have left the modified license in place and just carried on not signing them. 

From a purely legal standpoint, the courts had approved a certain document and had made provisions for her to not be required to sign them. In my opinion, if they were found to be invalid, nothing could come back on her nor could she be blamed for invalid documents. By altering them further, if they are found invalid, she could be held responsible and puts herself and the county in a position where they could be sued, if that were the case.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Is "insult" the new buzz word?


Insulting members is not allowed. You might notice that it gets posts deleted.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

painterswife said:


> Insulting members is not allowed. You might notice that it gets posts deleted.


Not all of them, go see post 66. It's a quoted post of a deleted post that was deemed "personal attack" with a "personal insult" as a rebuttal......so um, yeah........


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> We all have the same rights
> *Nobody said anything about crawling off and dying *except you.
> They got their license and they are still griping and whining around like spoiled kids.
> They are no longer fighting for their rights, they are fighting to punish another person.
> But I guess just one set of people have rights here in Obamanation these days.


Poppy said it first, and Kim and her minions are the ones who keep insisting the licences aren't "valid".

She's defying the court orders by interfering with the process at all


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Or *buy your stupid license where you live* instead of traveling around looking for trouble gre:


That's what people were trying to do when Kim appointed herself as dictator in the name of "God". 

All that followed is her doing alone


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Not all of them, go see post 66. It's a quoted post of a deleted post that was deemed "personal attack" with a "personal insult" as a rebuttal......so um, yeah........


So report it. Maybe the mods did not see it. They are human.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Not all of them, go see post 66. It's a quoted post of a deleted post that was deemed "personal attack" with a "personal insult" as a rebuttal......so um, yeah........


It wasn't an insult. I offered you some sound advice about using math correctly. I also advocated you get an award. I didnt call you names. Sorry I quoted your deleted post.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Cornhusker said:


> "If" covers a lot of ground
> Maybe the haters should wait and see huh?


If you were issued a drivers license with the words "not authorized by the state of Nebraska" across the top, how long would you wait to see if it was valid?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> There are liberals here so you're saying they are "stupid" and "support bullies, racists, liars and terrorists"?
> 
> Just checkin'.


Nah...they know who they are


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Why should they wait? The clerk went to the judge be ause he is concerned. They should wait because you don't agree with them? When did you become the arbitrator of what is right for them to do about their rights?


Aren't you the one always telling people to wait and see before going off?
Wait for the facts?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

"You know what we have to do is we have to recognize this is America and we have a Constitution and we do not put people at the leadership of our country whose faith might interfere with carrying out the duties of the Constitution." Ben Carson

I agree, we shouldn't put county clerks in charge who took an oath to uphold the Constitution if their faith interferes with the basic tenet that runs through that great document that all people be treated equally by the law. Ben and I agree.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Is "insult" the new buzz word?


I think so...probably replaced "rubbish"


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

wr said:


> I can understand your hostility but it really isn't fair to any couple to make arrangement and plan a wedding, only to find out the license is invalid.
> 
> I can actually understand the clerk's position and feel she has every right to not be forced to go against her beliefs but I do feel that from a legal standpoint, she would have been better off to have left the modified license in place and just carried on not signing them.
> 
> From a purely legal standpoint, the courts had approved a certain document and had made provisions for her to not be required to sign them. In my opinion, if they were found to be invalid, nothing could come back on her nor could she be blamed for invalid documents. By altering them further, if they are found invalid, she could be held responsible and puts herself and the county in a position where they could be sued, if that were the case.


She doesn't want her name on them
The haters want her name on them, almost like taking a scalp I'd think


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> Aren't you the one always telling people to wait and see before going off?
> Wait for the facts?


They have the facts. Altered licenses.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Poppy said it first, and Kim and her minions are the ones who keep insisting the licences aren't "valid".
> 
> She's defying the court orders by interfering with the process at all


To be fair, she is a democrat, so I don't trust her either.
I'm not sure why this is such a national fuss.
Obama gave nukes to Iran, and now plans on importing Syrian terrorists, and the whole country is in a spat about 2 gay marriage licenses that are in all probablility completely legal


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> If you were issued a drivers license with the words "not authorized by the state of Nebraska" across the top, how long would you wait to see if it was valid?


The "marriage licenses" didn't say they were invalid


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Cornhusker said:


> She doesn't want her name on them
> The haters want her name on them, almost like taking a scalp I'd think


The haters, as you so delightfully call them, simply want the same documents they'd get in any other county. It doesn't seem an unreasonable request that documents that are supposed to be uniform across the state be so.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> They have the facts. Altered licenses.


But they might be legal and valid, so the whole fuss is for the signature, the trophy.
Why don't they just take their win, get married and shut up?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> I think so...probably replaced "rubbish"


Nope. Nothing will replace rubbish, it's a great word. 

I think the new buzzword is math.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

mmoetc said:


> The haters, as you so delightfully call them, simply want the same documents they'd get in any other county. It doesn't seem an unreasonable request that documents that are supposed to be uniform across the state be so.


And they have that document already


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> But they might be legal and valid, so the whole fuss is for the signature, the trophy.
> Why don't they just take their win, get married and shut up?


The fuss is that the people that got married don't know if their marriage license is valid.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Nope. Nothing will replace rubbish, it's a great word.
> 
> I think the new buzzword is math.


Not everyone is good at math
I know some very smart people who have trouble with numbers, so the whole math thing seems like a personal insult to a member who admitted not being good at math.
Just my opinion of course, I'm not a mod.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> The fuss is that the people that got married don't know if their marriage license is valid.


Has anybody said it's not?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> But they might be legal and valid, so the whole fuss is for the signature, the trophy.
> Why don't they just take their win, get married and shut up?


Assumtions not facts.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Assumtions not facts.


Like assuming the license are invalid?
I guess facts isn't for you, just us?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> Like assuming the license are invalid?
> I guess facts isn't for you, just us?


They have not assumed. The clerk went to the judge questioning whether it is. The only way they find out is if they take it to the courts. It is a pretty simple logical progression but you don't seem to want to look at it any way but your way.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Cornhusker said:


> Not everyone is good at math
> I know some very smart people who have trouble with numbers, so the whole math thing seems like a personal insult to a member who admitted not being good at math.
> Just my opinion of course, I'm not a mod.


And I know some very smart people who don't have a great grasp on electricity. I'd advise them not to rewire their house. I don't consider that any more insulting than advising someone not great at math to not use it, especially faultily, to illustrate a point. Others may differ in opinion.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Cornhusker said:


> And they have that document already


Actually they don't. The clerk seems to have modified the paperwork to suit her whims.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

mmoetc said:


> And I know some very smart people who don't have a great grasp on electricity. I'd advise them not to rewire their house. I don't consider that any more insulting than advising someone not great at math to not use it, especially faultily, to illustrate a point. Others may differ in opinion.


Making fun of someone not good at math is insulting, no matter what story you tell to replace it.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

mmoetc said:


> Actually they don't. The clerk seems to have modified the paperwork to suit her whims.


She doesn't want her name on them, so?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> She doesn't want her name on them, so?


She has done more than that.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Is "insult" the new buzz word?


Could you point me to something NOT considered a insult to a liberal 
There is no way for a non liberal to converse with a liberal without them yelling insult . Don't quote Doctors ,Bible the dictionary or any of those things because they offend their delicate sensibilities .Their entire life appears to dedicated to the eradication of anything contrary to their perceptions of victimization .:bdh:


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> She has done more than that.


So it's ok if they trash her life?
It's all revenge, like usual
So typical


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Could you point me to something NOT considered a insult to a liberal
> There is no way for a non liberal to converse with a liberal without them yelling insult . Don't quote Doctors ,Bible the dictionary or any of those things because they offend their delicate sensibilities .Their entire life appears to dedicated to the eradication of anything contrary to their perceptions of victimization .:bdh:


*The Church of the Perpetually Offended*


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Could you point me to something NOT considered a insult to a liberal
> There is no way for a non liberal to converse with a liberal without them yelling insult . Don't quote Doctors ,Bible the dictionary or any of those things because they offend their delicate sensibilities .Their entire life appears to dedicated to the eradication of anything contrary to their perceptions of victimization .:bdh:


Muslims don't seem to insult liberals
Just sayin


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> So it's ok if they trash her life?
> It's all revenge, like usual
> So typical


How is going to court trashing her life?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> How is going to court trashing her life?


They already won
They got their way
Now they want blood
I know you can't see it or won't admit it, but it's all about revenge now.
Leftist activist groups are famous for keeping after their victims even after they win the court battle.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> They already won
> They got their way
> Now they want blood
> I know you can't see it or won't admit it, but it's all about revenge now.
> Leftist activist groups are famous for keeping after their victims even after they win the court battle.


You are a broken record of untruths.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> No one is asking her to sign anything, that her signature is not required has been established already. The hubbub is about her rewording of the authorization statement that is required to make them legal. Something along the lines of "this marriage is not authorized by the county clerks office but by a federal court order." According to state law the marriage license has to state the marriage is authorized by the county clerks office to be valid.


Doesn't much matter what it says, as long as it's valid, right?

Isn't that the crux of the matter? Gays wanted marriage licenses issued in that county. If they are now issued and they are valid, why the angst and vituperative attacks?


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Jolly said:


> *The Church of the Perpetually Offended*


Hey thanks . I put that in Google and was surprised Now off to see who their charter members are .:run:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> They already won
> They got their way
> Now they want blood
> I know *you can't see it or won't admit it*, but it's all about revenge now.
> Leftist activist groups are famous for keeping after their victims even after they win the court battle.


She's the one who keeps violating the court orders


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Cornhusker as a member of The Church of the Perpetually Offended I am insulted someone may of called you a untruthful Cornhusker .Now is that the same as a lier


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Cornhusker as a member of The Church of the Perpetually Offended I am insulted someone may of called you a untruthful Cornhusker .Now is that the same as a lair


He actually believes the untruths (I THINK) so how could he be lying.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

painterswife said:


> He actually believes the untruths (I THINK) so how could he be lying.


Not what post 203 says


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Not what post 203 says


Where did I use the word lie? Do you need glasses.?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> The "marriage licenses" didn't say they were invalid


Kim and her lawyers were the first to suggest they weren't valid

KY law says all licenses must be uniform statewide, so any changes she made *on her own* are illegal

This has all been posted before, along with links to the statutes



Cornhusker said:


> She doesn't want her name on them
> The haters want her name on them, almost like taking a scalp I'd think


No one wants her name on them

Her name was removed before she was released from jail and before she illegally altered them after she got out.

Your arguments would carry more weight if you actually knew some of the details of the topic.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I guess if all there is left is to attack each other, the subject has been fully explored..


----------

